

Voltage-Gated Sodium Channels: Therapeutic Targets for Pain (2009) [pdf] - snake117
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1526-4637.2009.00719.x/pdf

======
refurb
I work for a company that has a Nav1.7 candidate in the pipeline. It would be
great if it was successful, but there have been many failures so far.

The challenge really is that opioids work really well. The addiction potential
is unfortunate, but they are very effective against pain (I acknowledge not
all pain).

~~~
jhartmann
I'm curious, what is the name of the potential compound? I have to take
opioids for chronic pain due to Ankylosing Spondylitis and would love to stay
informed on potential alternatives.

~~~
refurb
The molecule I'm thinking of has no name at this point, it's that early on.
There are a number of companies working on the Nav1.7, and you can find them
via google search. I think the earliest launch is close to 2020.

The anti-NGF are another pain MOA that seems promising. Pfizer is moving into
phase 3 in the near-term.

